# Male budgie near Dallas Texas looking for a home with friends~



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

*Hey budgie peeps,
So I'm looking to rehome my budgie Henry. His friend died in November and I think he's lonely without him. Henry is going to be 5 sometime this year and he's very friendly and curious. He's very sociable and loved to play and sing with his old friend and I just want him to have that again. I just don't think I'm in a place to commit to another budgie. I want him to go to someone who really does love caring for budgies which is why I'm posting on here. He would come with a large cage (I think around 5ft tall), as well as food, and an assortment of toys free. I know there is probably a low chance of anyone on here being interested or who lives in the area but I thought I'd give it a go. I know everyone on here takes such great care of their fids I'd really love to find him a home with one of you.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rose,

I sincerely hope that someone on the forum will be able to help you with rehoming Henry. 
If you were only in my area, I'd be more than willing to take him.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Good luck finding a home for him! Wish I could take him, but I live in Alabama


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2016)

I actually live near Dallas but cannot take on another parakeet at this time. As a suggestion, have you asked the workers at Kookabura? That is a nice bird store in that area. When I found my parakeet, I went up there and talked to them and they said they would keep a lookout for someone looking to adopt another if I couldn't keep her or if she was too much for me. I have had my parakeet for over a year and a half now so I never needed to find her new parents, but you could drop a line in over there to see if they know of anyone looking to adopt.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words and advice. I'm in shock right now. I woke up to find that Henry had passed away last night. I feel awful. I should've taken him to the vet after cedric died. I just didn't want to stress him out and he seemed so healthy.. he was energetic, ate well, his vent and cere always looked clean. I don't know why this happened but I feel so bad that I didn't investigate after ceds death in November. I'm sorry for letting you down henry :'(


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Oh no.. I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of Henry :hug: 

Feel free to post a memorial to him in the "In Memory" when/if you would like. 

I'll close this thread.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My sympathy in the loss of darling little Henry.

Sweet little Henry is now with his friend Cedric at the Rainbow Bridge and they will be together forever.

Fly high, soar freely and rest peacefully, little one.*


----------

